# 12/28-12/29 Baldface



## Nurost (Dec 26, 2005)

Anyone want to do an overnight on Baldface Mountain wed and thursdays? I've had 3 people bail on me so far and I do not feel comfortable hiking alone.

I have tons of extra gear if you need any.

List:
Size 9 winter boots
Crampons
Ice axe
Sleeping bag
bivy tent
Pack
down jacket
few more things


This is open to ANYONE haha, I just really want to go. Can provide transportation also. Looking to leave Windham at no later than 7 am, like to leave around 6-6:30.


ndurost@adelphia.net
207-310-8582


Nick


----------



## Nurost (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone? I'm leaving here tomorrow at 6:30ish should be at the mountain around 8 at the latest


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 27, 2005)

Interested in a trip up Washington via Ammo on Friday instead?  I have had same thing happen with people baiking, might have one other.

Staying at Lyon's in Twin Mountain in Hostel Thursday Night.

At Hut make assessment if Washington s good idea, if not Monroe would be objective if wind is out of NW or N at 40-60 Would cinsider Monroe, Ike & Pierce.

Interested?


----------



## Nurost (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm stuck working Friday saturday and sunday because I'm taking today tomorrow and thursday off :roll: I dont have th ebest employer.

Next trip for me will be MTK day weekend. I'm in charge of my schools Hiking division of Outing Club so I'll be toting a few new kids with me.

After that I want to try the Bonds again. Not sure when I'll be able to.

Nick


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't make either trip, sorry. Mike, I should have let you know earlier ... I can't take any more time off this calendar year.


----------



## Nurost (Dec 29, 2005)

http://community.webshots.com/album/531246578dZQnlA

Pictures from my trip


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 30, 2005)

great shots, I think I know where I'm hiking in May now to warm up for the June Presi-Traverse


----------

